# Java basierter DOS Emulator



## Thomas Darimont (25. März 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.physics.ox.ac.uk/jpc/index.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## maddos (26. März 2007)

Ist geil
Also dat heisst, ich kann beliebige OS mit diesem JEmulator installieren(Virtuelle OS erzeugen)?


----------



## Burner (18. Juli 2010)

Habe dieses Programm ausprobiert,es hat nicht funktioniert.
Frage,hast du mal daran gedacht,dass es auch den einen,oder anderen Idioten gibt,der nicht so einen toll,en iq hat wie du ihn hast?.
Anscheinend nicht,also bitte schreibe dieses Programm doch bitte so,das es auch bei einem Idioten wie mir funktioniert,denn bei mir hat es nicht funktioniert,oder muss ich erst ein EDV-Studium absolvieren,um dieses Programm nutzen zu können,falls dem so ist möchte ich dir sagen,das das nicht fair ist,sorry.
Schließlich gibt es auch den einen oder anderen Idioten,der kein EDV Studium gemacht hat,so wie ich.


----------



## sheel (18. Juli 2010)

Und statt hier herumzuschimpfen hättest du auch einfach sagen könne, WAS nicht funktioniert; dann können wir dir helfen.
Ansonsten grab bitte keinen 3 Jahre alten Thread aus, nur um dich selber als Idiot zu bezeichnen.


----------

